# Is it true that the BHM board is just a bunch of pic posting threads?



## stldpn (Jun 12, 2010)

Someone who also frequents dimensions told me today that they just don't think the level of discussion here on the BHM board is about anything outside of appearance and picture posting. "A bunch of guys trying to find a love connection." What surprised me was that even after I named three current threads that had nothing to do with picture trading, dating or ego massage, they were still insistent that this was a very cream puff group of posters. I suppose I find that really interesting because the majority of our really "intellectual light" threads are imported from other parts of Dimensions.

The thing is I get the feeling that may not be "just one person's opinion." So I'm asking here and now, have you ever had a similar experience? Have you ever gotten a similar vibe? Do you feel it's an accurate summation of what really goes on here?


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 12, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Someone who also frequents dimensions told me today that they just don't think the level of discussion here on the BHM board is about anything outside of appearance and picture posting. "A bunch of guys trying to find a love connection." What surprised me was that even after I named three current threads that had nothing to do with picture trading, dating or ego massage, they were still insistent that this was a very cream puff group of posters. I suppose I find that really interesting because the majority of our really "intellectual light" threads are imported from other parts of Dimensions.
> 
> The thing is I get the feeling that may not be "just one person's opinion." So I'm asking here and now, have you ever had a similar experience? Have you ever gotten a similar vibe? Do you feel it's an accurate summation of what really goes on here?



LOL @ intellectual light...so, we're the outcasts of Dims? I'm ok with that 

Really though, I like the BHM/FFA board because it isn't always some kind of hardcore discussion. We're a smaller group and seem to have more fun. There is always personality conflict, but that's just who we are as a group. The truth is, no one on Dimensions is going to solve the problems of the world...so why not look at hot pics instead?


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 12, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Someone who also frequents dimensions told me today that they just don't think the level of discussion here on the BHM board is about anything outside of appearance and picture posting. "A bunch of guys trying to find a love connection." What surprised me was that even after I named three current threads that had nothing to do with picture trading, dating or ego massage, they were still insistent that this was a very cream puff group of posters. I suppose I find that really interesting because the majority of our really "intellectual light" threads are imported from other parts of Dimensions.
> 
> The thing is I get the feeling that may not be "just one person's opinion." So I'm asking here and now, have you ever had a similar experience? Have you ever gotten a similar vibe? Do you feel it's an accurate summation of what really goes on here?



Having just posted two new pics i MAY not have helped the intelect level much


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 12, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Having just posted two new pics i MAY not have helped the intelect level much



My posts actually subtract 2 points from each intelligent post. Sorry everyone.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 12, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> My posts actually subtract 2 points from each intelligent post. Sorry everyone.



I think that's a price worth paying...intelect is overrated!


----------



## escapist (Jun 12, 2010)

Many of our threads are imported and in many ways we are outcast. I prefer that some of our threads are separate even if they are the same topic. There are some distinct attitudes towards men in general on the BBW/FA side of this board that are unpleasant. At least on the BHM/FFA board women tend to actually like men. That said, sometimes there is a bit of approval seeking. Thats life though, it happens in the real world. Its going to happen here. Of course inter-board dating is going to occurred. We are on a site that specifically expresses physical interest in the opposite (and same) sex. I certainly can not complain. My relationship with an FFA I met here on the board has been one of the best relationships of my life. I've had other very important relationships to me happen because of this board too. In the end this board has been more of a way to open dialog between people. What you do with it from there is up to you.


----------



## djudex (Jun 12, 2010)

I guess the question is do we really need anything other than having fun, flirting and posting pictures. I honestly don't come here for the stimulating conversation as my main attractor, I come here because I'm a fat guy and the women here like fat guys, that's our common denominator. I'm not going to start a thread about string theory physics here because it'll likely die like a frog in a supernova.

It's kind of like logging on to a cooking forum and saying "All you people talk about is food and posting pictures of the cakes and casseroles that you make." Well, yeah. That's why we're here.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 12, 2010)

escapist said:


> Many of our threads are imported and in many ways we are outcast. I prefer that some of our threads are separate even if they are the same topic. There are some distinct attitudes towards men in general on the BBW/FA side of this board that are unpleasant. At least on the BHM/FFA board women tend to actually like men. That said, sometimes there is a bit of approval seeking. Thats life though, it happens in the real world. Its going to happen here. Of course inter-board dating is going to occurred. We are on a site that specifically expresses physical interest in the opposite (and same) sex. I certainly can not complain. My relationship with an FFA I met here on the board has been one of the best relationships of my life. I've had other very important relationships to me happen because of this board too. In the end this board has been more of a way to open dialog between people. What you do with it from there is up to you.



Well I guess I just find it funny because I know that several times I've seen people attempting to have serious discussions on this board and elsewhere about how BHM contributions and needs are marginalized and the immediacy of the "quit whinings" is astounding and yet a thread about how midsized bbws are marginalized by fas is still being payed homage 14 months and 200 posts later. 

There's a lot of approval seeking that goes on all over dimensions. Some of it more grating than others, but generally speaking it in no way makes up the majority of why people come back for years. And it in no way makes up the majority of this board. I suppose I simply have a very serious issue with people who assume that because the majority of the BHM board is not devoted to talking about how horribly we're treated by "the world" and the fact that we don't validate pity party parking we must all be clowns unworthy and incapable of serious discussion.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jun 12, 2010)

It seems like most of the serious discussions on here just turns into drama. I personally come here to have a good time. Plus we are guys we don't generally open up about our issues, or our feelings unless something triggers it.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 12, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Someone who also frequents dimensions told me today that they just don't think the level of discussion here on the BHM board is about anything outside of appearance and picture posting. "A bunch of guys trying to find a love connection." What surprised me was that even after I named three current threads that had nothing to do with picture trading, dating or ego massage, they were still insistent that this was a very cream puff group of posters. I suppose I find that really interesting because the majority of our really "intellectual light" threads are imported from other parts of Dimensions.
> 
> The thing is I get the feeling that may not be "just one person's opinion." So I'm asking here and now, have you ever had a similar experience? Have you ever gotten a similar vibe? Do you feel it's an accurate summation of what really goes on here?



I take objection to that. 
We're not restricted to this subforum. Thinking that we only take part in this area of the site is frankly dunderheaded.
There is a specific forum on this board for "intellectual/difficult topic" threads. If people want that, they go there. It's like walking into a chinese restaurant and berating their lack of Moussaka.

Sure, there's a lot of picture-posting going on in here. This is the ONE area on the entire board where BHMs can get positive feedback on their appearance. I'm sure if you totted up all the threads in the different forums that are there simply to make BBWs feel good about themselves and badmouth men, you would find a lot more approval/esteem boosting threads related to them.

I count roughly 15 threads on the front page of this forum that aren't picture/ approval seeking threads.
Half a dozen of our front page threads relate directly to issues that concern us BHMs and FFAs.
And about a dozen are generic threads with normal conversations.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 12, 2010)

djudex said:


> I guess the question is do we really need anything other than having fun, flirting and posting pictures. I honestly don't come here for the stimulating conversation as my main attractor, I come here because I'm a fat guy and the women here like fat guys, that's our common . I'm not going to start a thread about string theory physics here because it'll likely die like a frog in a supernova.
> 
> It's kind of like logging on to a cooking forum and saying "All you people talk about is food and posting pictures of the cakes and casseroles that you make." Well, yeah. That's why we're here.



My thing is, we have a grand total of three threads that are bumped daily and devoted solely to pic posting. There is other stuff here though. There are at least a half dozen threads here that offer good advice on everything from how to dress to general dating advice for larger guys. We're a group that readily and openly posts pics not of famous actors but of ourselves. Do we get validation when we post? sometimes, but not always. Is it the only thing we offer? No

I'm not encouraging anyone to push for more. Only to consider that this board isn't anywhere near "dumb" and considering the forums that surround it, it certainly isn't "less than."


----------



## shortfat (Jun 12, 2010)

I agree with many of the other posts, we come here for fun, right. And feel it's okay to be or like fat. I really don't think there HAS to be a fat person's prespective on immigration, gulf oil spills or world hunger...sorry about that last one. Anyway, this site does offer those opportunities if you want do discuss them. However, there are just too many people's opinions on those topics that are just regurgitations of a particular uninformed, slanted political viewpoint. I can get that by watching the news.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm just repeating what others have said, I'm sure, but it needs to be supported.

Of course there are plenty of picture-posting threads, both for women and for men. But then again, we ARE on a website devoted to physical appearance, so a certain amount of insipid shallowness is to be expected. I mean, damn, I just signed up so I could stare at the men here, I'm pretty amazed that I end up posting so much. 

Secondly, there's the Hyde Park subforum, which is dedicated to important debates and touchy topics, so if someone wants to discuss something serious, why not do it there? At least it gives people a chance to be able to filter through what they want to read. I'm sure a lot of users come here to unwind, and don't necessarily want to have to be reading through political rants and the downfall of society. It's good to have a little lightness.

Third, there's a pretty small group of users here, that post on a regular basis, so of course the topics tend to be more light-hearted and will discuss personal issues (ie, I'm sick, I have relatives over, I'm feeling lonely), instead of larger, more inclusive ones. It's just easy chitchat.

Fourth, (I'm pulling an Escapist here...I'll stop soon.) About what was said about women ranting about men and size acceptance. Well, the women here are posting to compliment men in the first place, so starting up a "MEN are PIGS who don't understand SHIT" won't be taken incredibly well. As for men here complaining about women... Well, they could, I'm sure it would be well accepted. But as I said, it's a close group of people, and no one here is especially... sexist? What I mean is, no one seems to have very strong views about the opposite sex and just accepts people for being people.
EDIT (I forgot about this): As for size acceptance, there is the Main board for that, and it's not reserved for BBW and FA. And there are a few thread here pertaining to size acceptance, although often indirectly.

Fifth... Do we care what others think?


That was my long post for the year. I need a nap now.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 12, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Fifth... Do we care what others think?



Well that's the main priority of the original question, I'm curious if I'm alone in feeling a little bothered that somebody for whom I held respect feels my participation here is meaningless. As if their participation in the bbw forums on penis size and When its not PMS are much more valid. I do believe that you don't have to discuss something in depth in order to touch on it in a way that makes someone else's life a bit easier. I think being sociable here actually provides something more important than an insistence on developing a serious and meaningful discussion about feelings ad nauseum.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 12, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Well that's the main priority of the original question, I'm curious if I'm alone in feeling a little bothered that somebody for whom I held respect feels my participation here is meaningless. As if their participation in the bbw forums on penis size and When its not PMS are much more valid. I do believe that you don't have to discuss something in depth in order to touch on it in a way that makes someone else's life a bit easier. I think being sociable here actually provides something more important than an insistence on developing a serious and meaningful discussion about feelings ad nauseum.



What we discuss here is important to us and I don't care what anyone else thinks. That's my answer.


----------



## Amandy (Jun 12, 2010)

I know I learned my lesson. When I've gotten down verbally here it just ended with a wiggity whack. I stick to wiping drool off my screen so I can see the rep button. It makes me feel 100x better than the alternative.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 12, 2010)

Well I think we arn't just some idiots on here for no reason thats dumb for a person to think there is no point to our threads. That it's a bunch of pictures of hot men and pictures of the women who like the way they are. I love that there are pictures of big men its why I came here and signed up. 
I truely don't care what others think. If they think that it's there problem not ours. They are the one's having only one view on the forum. I see it as awesome. All I have to say sorry I like to go directly at the positive things in life.
I can't say much you have all said things very well already.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 12, 2010)

Because one of the recent non-pics threads (Would you date interracially?) didn't exactly go well. Besides, we can go to other forums for political discussion, weight board and fat sexuality for sexual questions, etc. 

I like how our board operates.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 12, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Because one of the recent non-pics threads (Would you date interracially?) didn't exactly go well.



That makes us sound like we're too immature to actually deal with serious conversation.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 12, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> What we discuss here is important to us and I don't care what anyone else thinks. That's my answer.



I know this may sound like a simplistic answer, but it seems to be the most thought provoking one. 

WE are on this board because we WANT to be. Simple as that. Pics, religion, pics, penis size, or pictures of men licking their own nipples, we are here because we want to be. 

If we really want that thought provoking conversation and we can't find it here, we can do one of two things, start the thread or go find it in another area. 

That doesn't make us simple people.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 12, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> That makes us sound like we're too immature to actually deal with serious conversation.



Nah, I was more trying to say that it probably would have done better in Hyde Park.

I think we have good conversations that deal with our specific posters, so I see no need for threads such as the interracial one, since it can be applied to all of Dims.


----------



## talpa (Jun 13, 2010)

Im a noob, I didnt come here expecting intellectual debate; I came to Dims because I like big guys. There, I said it. Phew, what a shocking admission on a BHM/FFA board.  And because Im not a BBW I dont really feel much of the other bits of Dims really applies to me, so I dont post there. 

Yes, guys post pics and the gals say woo. Yes, gals post pics and the guys say woo. And you know what, I think thats great. That doesnt mean that anyone shouldnt feel able to discuss serious issues here, but really, theres nothing wrong at all with either wanting to look at photos of people you find attractive (and goodness knows, you just dont get fun, sexy images of big guys in the mainstream) or have some kind of validation that youre an attractive person. Its all part of being alive and healthy and engaging in the world. It should be a celebration, not something to be concerned about. 

Now I propose a group 'flirt in'. :kiss2:


----------



## Melian (Jun 13, 2010)

stldpn said:


> this was a very cream puff group of posters.



Yeah, because I show up to debate on a fat fetish site.

Actually, the fact that so many people DO show up for that purpose is probably what makes the site so annoying.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 13, 2010)

Melian said:


> Yeah, because I show up to debate on a fat fetish site.
> 
> Actually, the fact that so many people DO show up for that purpose is probably what makes the site so annoying.



Well, I don't think that the politicking here is any less interesting than what goes on among academics the commonality being that "the conflicts are so fierce because the stakes are so low." My resistance is to the idea of considering anyone here low brow because it's a convenient and apparently popular attitude to take. 

The reality of it in my opinion, one of the reasons why you see some of the things you see on dimensions has to do with the fact that you have a lot of people here who aren't getting laid (or aren't getting laid by the people they'd like to be with), that's not the whole story....you have couples here obviously but I know I can say definitively. If I was getting head two or three times a week I sure as hell wouldn't be joining the circle jerk here. Sounds simplistic, but look around a bit before you shout me down as being totally wrong.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm both a voluptuous woman and I like all kinds of men. The funny thing is what drew me to this board was the interracial dating thread and I got passionate which is why some men on here dislike me and ignore my pics. You can still feel the coldness. It's all good. But anyway, if it weren't for that thread which ended positively, I wouldn't have known about what goes on in the BHM/FFA section.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 13, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Someone who also frequents dimensions told me today that they just don't think the level of discussion here on the BHM board is about anything outside of appearance and picture posting. "A bunch of guys trying to find a love connection." What surprised me was that even after I named three current threads that had nothing to do with picture trading, dating or ego massage, they were still insistent that this was a very cream puff group of posters. I suppose I find that really interesting because the majority of our really "intellectual light" threads are imported from other parts of Dimensions.
> 
> The thing is I get the feeling that may not be "just one person's opinion." So I'm asking here and now, have you ever had a similar experience? Have you ever gotten a similar vibe? Do you feel it's an accurate summation of what really goes on here?



I think this person is just being grumpinsteins and is hating on all the delicious eyecandy provided by the BHM/FFA Board, don't pay them any mind. Like ExtraFatGuy said, guys don't sit around and discuss the how's/why's of their feelings and I've noticed, most FFA's don't either. This is an area where a lot of people worry about what they are doing for themselves and not worrying about what others are doing for them.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 13, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I'm both a voluptuous woman and I like all kinds of men. The funny thing is what drew me to this board was the interracial dating thread and I got passionate which is why some men on here dislike me and ignore my pics. You can still feel the coldness. It's all good. But anyway, if it weren't for that thread which ended positively, I wouldn't have known about what goes on in the BHM/FFA section.



They don't ignore your pics because of your personality or view points...lets just say...Bhm pictures get ignored on the bbw dominated areas as well.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 13, 2010)

stldpn said:


> The reality of it in my opinion, one of the reasons why you see some of the things you see on dimensions has to do with the fact that you have a lot of people here who aren't getting laid (or aren't getting laid by the people they'd like to be with), that's not the whole story....you have couples here obviously but I know I can say definitively. If I was getting head two or three times a week I sure as hell wouldn't be joining the circle jerk here. Sounds simplistic, but look around a bit before you shout me down as being totally wrong.



heheh....circle jerk


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jun 13, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Well, I don't think that the politicking here is any less interesting than what goes on among academics the commonality being that "the conflicts are so fierce because the stakes are so low." My resistance is to the idea of considering anyone here low brow because it's a convenient and apparently popular attitude to take.
> 
> The reality of it in my opinion, one of the reasons why you see some of the things you see on dimensions has to do with the fact that you have a lot of people here who aren't getting laid (or aren't getting laid by the people they'd like to be with), that's not the whole story....you have couples here obviously but I know I can say definitively. If I was getting head two or three times a week I sure as hell wouldn't be joining the circle jerk here. Sounds simplistic, but look around a bit before you shout me down as being totally wrong.



There is nothing wrong with thinking they will meet someone on here, but honestly the odds are stacked against them. The men posting on here clearly out number the women, and most of the women are either married or dating someone. If people want to come here post pictures, and flirt I say go for it. I know lots of people just see me as the guy that post pictures, but there is also a lot of people that have gotten to know me. So if people are not happy with the type of threads on here they can either start new ones, or just don't bother looking at this part of dims.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 13, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> heheh....circle jerk



cause we both know that's what it turns into especially when you venture off the bhm subforum


----------



## stldpn (Jun 13, 2010)

extra_fat_guy said:


> There is nothing wrong with thinking they will meet someone on here, but honestly the odds are stacked against them. The men posting on here clearly out number the women, and most of the women are either married or dating someone. If people want to come here post pictures, and flirt I say go for it. I know lots of people just see me as the guy that post pictures, but there is also a lot of people that have gotten to know me. So if people are not happy with the type of threads on here they can either start new ones, or just don't bother looking at this part of dims.



well actually I have to say the boards are always too contentious but the chat room attached to this site has literally launched at least a dozen romances that led to marriage. It's where I met my lady love. 

I think mostly this person who had an issue with the BHM boards had an issue with my participation and posting pics on them.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 13, 2010)

stldpn said:


> cause we both know that's what it turns into especially when you venture off the bhm subforum



Heheh...Escapist showed me what a circle jerk was and man is that some crazy shit. Its just... women sit around and knit ya know and that...that is just...lol.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 13, 2010)

stldpn said:


> well actually I have to say the boards are always too contentious but the chat room attached to this site has literally launched at least a dozen romances that led to marriage. It's where I met my lady love.
> 
> I think mostly this person who had an issue with the BHM boards had an issue with my participation and posting pics on them.



All the juicy stuff really happens behind the scenes of the BHM board.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 13, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> All the juicy stuff really happens behind the scenes of the BHM board.



You think? It seems pretty mild compared to some of the things I've had pmed to me even from reg posters in the lounge


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jun 13, 2010)

stldpn said:


> You think? It seems pretty mild compared to some of the things I've had pmed to me even from reg posters in the lounge



It can get pretty wild, but it does seem to have settled down some. When I first joined I got a lot of naughty messages sent to me. I loved it.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 13, 2010)

extra_fat_guy said:


> It can get pretty wild, but it does seem to have settled down some. When I first joined I got a lot of naughty messages sent to me. I loved it.



What i'd give for naughty messages....


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 13, 2010)

I never understood this postulating on what this board "should" and "could" be.

Everything is as it should be or else it would cease to be.

Everything happens because that's the way the energy flows.

I think it's a waste of time to idealize or criticize. Things happen as they should.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 13, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> All the juicy stuff really happens behind the scenes of the BHM board.


I completely agree. Some steamy stuff happens behind the scenes.

For me, at least, I have no bad blood toward anyone.

The people whom I generally care for on this board and whose opinions I respect and whose messages I enjoy reading know who they are.

It still bothers me when people constantly complain about picwhoring. It's just such a double standard with the BBWs as is most everything on this site. It comes with the territory. You just gotta go on doing what you're doing and not give a damn about the naysayers.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 13, 2010)

> some men on here dislike me and ignore my pics


I can't speak for the other guys here, of course....but there's a lot of times I don't post because I feel either redundant or stupid or creepy.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 13, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> What i'd give for naughty messages....



seriously? you don't get them? even I get them... I'm not even on the market.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 13, 2010)

stldpn said:


> seriously? you don't get them? even I get them... I'm not even on the market.



Not here either.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Not here either.



so you've never had anyone express interest privately? apparently this isn't much of a meat market.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 13, 2010)

stldpn said:


> so you've never had anyone express interest privately? apparently this isn't much of a meat market.



Well, either Rellis and I either just "don't got it" or this place is a lot less sleazy than advertized.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Well, either Rellis and I either just "don't got it" or this place is a lot less sleazy than advertized.



Maybe we just dont attract the naughtyness....although i was called a whore the boards so it's not all bad


----------



## stldpn (Jun 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Well, either Rellis and I either just "don't got it" or this place is a lot less sleazy than advertized.



Less sleazy eh? I don't know. I can't say what it is that makes one guy an object of lust and another guy well... just a guy. I will say that the girls here are not like the male FAs, they don't generally begin expressing their interest in you with "I wanna touch your moobs!" but you can pretty well imagine that if they pm you with a compliment they are in fact expressing interest. You give them the interest back and all kinds of things can happen.

Basic tips for relating to any woman here or elsewhere? be courteous with your compliments... try to touch on something that might not be obvious.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jun 13, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Maybe we just dont attract the naughtyness....although i was called a whore the boards so it's not all bad



Just give it time. Some of those messages I got were from guys, so you have to be ready for that. Its nice to get messages, but I really just want to hear from the ladies if they are telling me naughty things.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 13, 2010)

talpa said:


> Now I propose a group 'flirt in'. :kiss2:



seconded. :bow:


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 13, 2010)

stldpn said:


> try to touch on something that might not be obvious.





But don't talk about touching them, that doesn't end well.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 13, 2010)

The OP, stldpn, is one of my favorite posters. He reminds me of me in the way he writes, how passionate he is about what he believes, even if we sometimes disagree.

What he is saying is correct, if you go to the BBW boards, the discussion tends to be more serious. I think the most serious topic on this board was the interracial dating thread, of course anything you discuss race, things get touchy. I'm not knocking this board at all, but it is what it is. I love most of the folks on here especially Jen, extra_fat_guy,lovesbigmen, bionic,rji, freaky fred. They have been the most kind to me. I'm still working on gaining a more positive spirit. Much love!


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jun 13, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> The OP, stldpn, is one of my favorite posters. He reminds me of me in the way he writes, how passionate he is about what he believes, even if we sometimes disagree.
> 
> What he is saying is correct, if you go to the BBW boards, the discussion tends to be more serious. I think the most serious topic on this board was the interracial dating thread, of course anything you discuss race, things get touchy. I'm not knocking this board at all, but it is what it is. I love most of the folks on here especially Jen, extra_fat_guy,lovesbigmen, bionic,rji, freaky fred. They have been the most kind to me. I'm still working on gaining a more positive spirit. Much love!



Its hard to have a positive spirit all the time. I know I am not positive all the time. I think each person on here brings a lot to the group. There probably should be more serious discussions, but lots of people tend to shy away from starting threads. I know there as been times I have thought about different issues, but I talk myself out of starting a thread for some reason or another. Sometimes I worry about talking about certain issues just to have people on here make jokes about it in a thread. I know I am guilty of doing that at times, but I try not to be the first one to make a joke. I do like a good joke though.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 14, 2010)

Pics Or It Didn't Happen


----------



## Joe944 (Jun 14, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> The truth is, no one on Dimensions is going to solve the problems of the world...so why not look at hot pics instead?



I object to this statement.


djudex said:


> I'm not going to start a thread about string theory physics here because it'll likely die like a frog in a supernova.



I'd gladly participate in a discussion on string theory. Of course there are many new discoveries which somewhat disprove string theory since it's inevitable goal is to provide a theory of everything but without including time as a factor in how the laws of physics in our universe came to be.

I'm here because I'm a bigger than average fellow. I'm not necessarily looking for anything nor am I going to be outrageously flirty unless I mean it. I desire stimulation on an intellectual level even moreso than on a physical level, which is saying a lot because I'm a big fan of the physical aspect of a relationship. I don't see the point in purely discussing our physical representations without some sort of depth that shows that we are more than just what we look like. 

Would I consider dating someone I met from this website? Sure.


----------



## escapist (Jun 14, 2010)

stldpn said:


> well actually I have to say the boards are always too contentious but the chat room attached to this site has literally launched at least a dozen romances that led to marriage. It's where I met my lady love.
> 
> I think mostly this person who had an issue with the BHM boards had an issue with my participation and posting pics on them.



Wait, What? There is a chat room?  More on this later....



stldpn said:


> You think? It seems pretty mild compared to some of the things I've had pmed to me even from reg posters in the lounge



PM's and whatnot is exactly what she means. I never used the chat-room functions of this board but have had plenty of IM's and Video Chats with select individuals. I save the really steamy hot pics (& video) for people who take the time to actually get to know me. Thats not the half of it though, there have been some rather serious "wars" over certain topics and individuals. Usually conducted in IM and PM, and some of it spills out onto the thread where the jealousy and spite is rather easy for all to see.



Fat Brian said:


> But don't talk about touching them, that doesn't end well.



It does if you touch in the right spot and the right way  :blush:



extra_fat_guy said:


> Its hard to have a positive spirit all the time. I know I am not positive all the time. I think each person on here brings a lot to the group. There probably should be more serious discussions, but lots of people tend to shy away from starting threads. I know there as been times I have thought about different issues, but I talk myself out of starting a thread for some reason or another. Sometimes I worry about talking about certain issues just to have people on here make jokes about it in a thread. I know I am guilty of doing that at times, but I try not to be the first one to make a joke. I do like a good joke though.



Hahahah I'm probably most infamous here for creating HUGE Post on tiny topics.



> bionic_eggplant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just repeating what others have said, I'm sure, but it needs to be supported.
> ...



Enough said? LOL.

Ok seriously, why do I go on long winded post about dating. Cause I've been there. I've been skinny, and I've been HUGE, and I had a long relationship followed by dating again after I was HUGE. I had to figure it all out again. I was almost cripplingly terrified of it, all to find out, none of it was really that bad. It just so happens there are some other guys who can relate to me here. I'm also one of the few SSBHM's here to actually date many FFA's let alone just 1. Of course I know its not everybody. I'm willing to write pages of text (and get ridiculed for it) if it helps even just 1 person. The simple fact is I know it has helped because I get PM's about it.

uhhhh, and yeah, I'm just a long winded person in the first place lol. :happy:


----------



## stldpn (Jun 14, 2010)

escapist said:


> Wait, What? There is a chat room?  More on this later....
> 
> 
> 
> PM's and whatnot is exactly what she means. I never used the chat-room functions of this board but have had plenty of IM's and Video Chats with select individuals. I save the really steamy hot pics (& video) for people who take the time to actually get to know me. Thats not the half of it though, there have been some rather serious "wars" over certain topics and individuals. Usually conducted in IM and PM, and some of it spills out onto the thread where the jealousy and spite is rather easy for all to see.



Yeah dimslandia has a chat room... it's features were high end in 2004. 

As for the Private messages I discovered a long time ago that I just don't want to know a lot of the things that I open my mailbox and find there. People are... stranger than fiction.


----------



## RJI (Jun 14, 2010)

I need to make a Picture thread.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 16, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Well, either Rellis and I either just "don't got it" or this place is a lot less sleazy than advertized.



Or maybe cuz you guys are in England? It's kinda far....even for your hot pieces of ass, I'd have some issues getting to you lol


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 16, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Or maybe cuz you guys are in England? It's kinda far....even for your hot pieces of ass, I'd have some issues getting to you lol



I guess. But PMs have no trouble getting here


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 16, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I guess. But PMs have no trouble getting here



True. I'll see what I can do


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 16, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> True. I'll see what I can do


I can't wait! :eat2:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 16, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Someone who also frequents dimensions told me today that they just don't think the level of discussion here on the BHM board is about anything outside of appearance and picture posting. "A bunch of guys trying to find a love connection." What surprised me was that even after I named three current threads that had nothing to do with picture trading, dating or ego massage, they were still insistent that this was a very cream puff group of posters. I suppose I find that really interesting because the majority of our really "intellectual light" threads are imported from other parts of Dimensions.
> 
> The thing is I get the feeling that may not be "just one person's opinion." So I'm asking here and now, have you ever had a similar experience? Have you ever gotten a similar vibe? Do you feel it's an accurate summation of what really goes on here?



That has always been my impression, yes. Not that there's anything wrong with that. I prefer meatier discussions so I don't participate on this board that often.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 17, 2010)

The forums are an important part of defining "fat culture". That's obvious when we talk about current media stories or movies or TV shows or music. But also everything we talk about helps to definie an online culture. The fat culture is dominated by thin men who love fat women and the women who love them. This little domain defines a role for fat men and the women and men who love them (although gays are sparsely represented here --bear/chaser culture is a separate subculture I think).


----------



## stldpn (Jul 6, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> The forums are an important part of defining "fat culture". That's obvious when we talk about current media stories or movies or TV shows or music. But also everything we talk about helps to definie an online culture. The fat culture is dominated by thin men who love fat women and the women who love them. This little domain defines a role for fat men and the women and men who love them (although gays are sparsely represented here --bear/chaser culture is a separate subculture I think).



bear/cub/chaser culture is honestly... a lot warmer. I'm wishing I was in p-town right now.:doh:


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 6, 2010)

stldpn said:


> bear/cub/chaser culture is honestly... a lot warmer. I'm wishing I was in p-town right now.:doh:



What is p-town? I feel like I should know this.


----------



## stldpn (Jul 6, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> What is p-town? I feel like I should know this.



http://www.ptownbears.org/

It's a fantastic time if you're huge hairy and into other men.


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 6, 2010)

stldpn said:


> http://www.ptownbears.org/
> 
> It's a fantastic time if you're huge hairy and into other men.



Oh yeah, I knew that sounded familiar. 

Also I think will have to pass on that little excursion. I am big and hairy...but the whole men thing kinda throws me for a loop.


----------



## stldpn (Jul 6, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Oh yeah, I knew that sounded familiar.
> 
> Also I think will have to pass on that little excursion. I am big and hairy...but the whole men thing kinda throws me for a loop.



Eh... anonymous groping... does it really mean anything?


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 6, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Eh... anonymous groping... does it really mean anything?



I miss groping anonymously...good times.. good times


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 8, 2010)

Every week for more than 15 years the Cleveland weekly newspaper The Scene has run an ad for a gay chat line. Every week the ad shows a topless guy with 6-pack abs leering at the camera. THIS week, it's a husky bear type guy leering at the camera --is this progress?!

So when do we see husky guys in ads targeting straight women, huh?


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 15, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> Every week for more than 15 years the Cleveland weekly newspaper The Scene has run an ad for a gay chat line. Every week the ad shows a topless guy with 6-pack abs leering at the camera. THIS week, it's a husky bear type guy leering at the camera --is this progress?!
> 
> So when do we see husky guys in ads targeting straight women, huh?



When are we gonna get some BHM's fucking girls in porn? I actually know a porn director/producer, I should pitch this to him. lol.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 15, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> When are we gonna get some BHM's fucking girls in porn? I actually know a porn director/producer, I should pitch this to him. lol.



I'd be willing to lend my...*ahem* acting services.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 15, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I'd be willing to lend my...*ahem* acting services.



I don't think it would be the *male* stars would be a problem getting.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 15, 2010)

I fully realize that, but the line has to start somewhere, and I'd rather it form behind me.

And that's probably the worst thing to say in a conversation about porn.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 15, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I fully realize that, but the line has to start somewhere, and I'd rather it form behind me.
> 
> And that's probably the worst thing to say in a conversation about porn.


You just made me spray iced coffee out of my nose.


----------



## fatkid420 (Jul 15, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Also I think will have to pass on that little excursion. I am big and hairy...but the whole men thing kinda throws me for a loop.




your not a real man unless you have experienced one, i thought everyone knew this?


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 15, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> which is why some men on here dislike me and ignore my pics.


In my defense I'm saving myself for Rabbitislove.

Or JenfromOC.

Or.......Rabbit _and_ Jen....? (where's that creepy raise eyebrow smilie when I need it?!!!)

Or Esther.

Or Chicken Legs. (don't tell escapist)

Or Escapist. (don't tell Chicken Legs)

Or Melian.

Or bionic_eggplant.

Or that one chick from that one thread about that one thing back in that one year. You know, the one with the restraining order. Stupid laws and their "legality", and "state lines".

But I'll add you to the queue! 

(have I even seen your pics???)


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 15, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> heheh....circle jerk


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HqbOfkUH94&feature=related


----------



## taobear (Jul 15, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I'm both a voluptuous woman and I like all kinds of men. The funny thing is what drew me to this board was the interracial dating thread and I got passionate which is why some men on here dislike me and ignore my pics. You can still feel the coldness. It's all good. But anyway, if it weren't for that thread which ended positively, I wouldn't have known about what goes on in the BHM/FFA section.



sorry, but I think you're Haawwwt just to let you know


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 15, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> In my defense I'm saving myself for Rabbitislove.
> 
> Or JenfromOC.
> 
> ...



Hmmm wow, thanks MasterShake....I'm totally flattered


----------



## Zowie (Jul 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Hmmm wow, thanks MasterShake....I'm totally flattered



Sweet, I'm lucky seventh! Saving the best for last, of course.


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Sweet, I'm lucky seventh! Saving the best for last, of course.



:eat2:

All the ladies on here are pretty equally..er...pretty. But it's Jen's sass and Rabbit's sweet, sweet, love of _The Big Lebowski_ that make me yearn for them tragically.

(bonus points to the FFA who gets that reference)


----------

